# Frustrated! I can't seem to get tivos to ping outside my network



## OrangeHair (May 28, 2006)

Pings my other tivos and PCs within the network but I can't ping an outside address. I can ping outside addresses with my PCs. Why can't I do the same with my tivo prompt? 

I'm starting to think it's a problem with my router. I've reset the firewall settings to default with no luck. I wish I could just turn off all firewall settings but it won't seem to let me. I'm using one of these crappy DSL/router combinations (2wire 1701HG). I got a replacement under warranty and haven't been able to do much of anything since. Had remote access to TWP all setup and now nothing works. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

You either have no gateway address or an incorrect gateway address. It's also possible your router is not allowing the Tivo access to the Internet. 

Need more info, are you using DHCP or setting the IP stuff manually? Is your router set up to limit access to only certain IPs?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

What outside addresses are you trying to get to?

Can your TiVos complete their normal daily call?


----------



## OrangeHair (May 28, 2006)

Sorry it took me a while to respond. I switched to my backup dsl modem and wired linksys router to see if that was the problem (it wasn't). 

Ok, I think it was the DNS server. I had the "blank now playing list" problem when I first hacked my tivos (had to do with the dns I think). One solution was to set the dns server to 192.168.1.0 (or 0.0.0.0 I don't remember) so the search procedure would time out quickly and move onto the next method. When I reset it to my external dns server (which I assume will change from time to time so maybe this is not the desired setting) or to my router ip 192.168.1.1. I can ping an external address. 

So now my settings are,

ip address: 192.168.1.8
netmask: 255.255.255.0
default gateway: 192.168.1.1
dns server: 192.168.1.1

Anything wrong with that?

The outside address was just a webpage that I could ping with my PC with no problem. Why do you ask about my daily call? I've hacked my Dtivos so I'm assuming they no longer make calls. I see the "fakecall" every day. When I do a system test the call fails after negotiating for a long time.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

OrangeHair said:


> So now my settings are,
> 
> ip address: 192.168.1.8
> netmask: 255.255.255.0
> ...


Perfect.

Assuming that 192.168.1.8 is you tivo and 192.168.1.1 is your router of course.


----------



## OrangeHair (May 28, 2006)

Ok, thanks for all the help but now I've got another problem. 

I've now got one tivo able to ping outside my network but now I've lost any communication with my other tivo. I've rebooted several times this afternoon/evening but now I can't even ping tivo2. The lights are still on, on the wired adapter and the router. Furthremore, my tivo still seems to be hacked in that it has music & photos. In fact it sees my PC tivoserver in the now playing list but once I go there it says it can't connect. I think I just need to go in and alter the network settings but unfortunately I can't connect!

Maybe some background on how I got here. I was trying to update my hacks by running tweak.sh (I don't know what I was thinking, I should have left it alone). That requires you to run the uninstall script which I did. Unfortunatley, it was only after that I realized my interent connection problem so it couldn't download from mastersav.com (which is why I asked my original question).

I'm thinking I need to by one of those serial cables? to regain connection with tivo2. Then I may have to edit the network settings manually and fix/reinstall TWP by telnet ?

HELP! THANKS!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah it sounds like you hosed your network settings. Try this once you get a serial cable

```
cd /enhancements
tivosh network-delete.tcl
tivosh network.tcl
```
then see where you stand.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

OrangeHair said:


> Why do you ask about my daily call? I've hacked my Dtivos so I'm assuming they no longer make calls.


Sorry ... it wasn't apparent from your OP that we were discussing DTiVos here. I didn't notice your post was in the Underground either. My bad.


----------



## OrangeHair (May 28, 2006)

Thanks JWThiers, especially for the commands, I'll make a cable this afternoon. Stupid question, how do I initiate a telnet over my serial port? I'll find it eventually by searching I guess.

windracer, no problem. My fault for not being more clear. Thanks for the response anyway.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

OrangeHair said:


> Thanks JWThiers, especially for the commands, I'll make a cable this afternoon. Stupid question, how do I initiate a telnet over my serial port? I'll find it eventually by searching I guess.
> 
> windracer, no problem. My fault for not being more clear. Thanks for the response anyway.


Try here.


----------



## OrangeHair (May 28, 2006)

Ok, got a prompt through my serial port. Somehow I don't have my enhancements folder anymore. Could this be because I went through tweak_uninstall.sh? In my /hacks folder I do have a network.tcl file. I do see that in the same folder I have a mfs_network file which has the wrong network settings. I can't seem to edit the file with joe or vi because I can't use the delete or backspace button. Should I transfer the file to my PC and edit it using a linux text editor?

When I try and execute the "tivosh network.tcl" in this folder I get,

bash-2.02# tivosh network.tcl
couldn't open "/hacks/mfs_network": read-only file system
while executing
"open /hacks/mfs_network w"
("uplevel" body line 46)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
# Delete existing network settings, for testing...
dbobj $nconfig remove IpPa..."
(file "network.tcl" line 26)
bash-2.02#


----------



## OrangeHair (May 28, 2006)

Ok, instead of changing the tivo, I've connected it to my backup router (no internet yet) using the network settings the tivo was configured for (somehow it changed from 192.168.1.7 to 192.168.2.8 and the accompanying gateway, dns, etc). So I'm able now to ftp and telnet without the serial cable. What should I do next? 

1) try and get internet so that I can run tweak.sh (which can now hopefullydownload from the internet)?

2) ftp over some file to retweak or rezipper the tivo. I'm at a loss which file I need here. 

Why did my enhancements folder disappear?

BTW, I can't connect to TWP to change my internet settings through the GUI.

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## OrangeHair (May 28, 2006)

Having a conversation with myself here 

So I took option 1 and it seemed to reinstall everything. Recreated the enhancements folder. Asked if TWP was already installed and I said yes (folder was still there) even though it wasn't working. Rebooted after install and still no TWP. Just had to type tivoweb to start it running because it works now. 

I should be able to change the network settings now and reboot.

Thanks all!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

OrangeHair said:


> Ok, got a prompt through my serial port. Somehow I don't have my enhancements folder anymore. Could this be because I went through tweak_uninstall.sh? In my /hacks folder I do have a network.tcl file. I do see that in the same folder I have a mfs_network file which has the wrong network settings. I can't seem to edit the file with joe or vi because I can't use the delete or backspace button. Should I transfer the file to my PC and edit it using a linux text editor?
> 
> When I try and execute the "tivosh network.tcl" in this folder I get,
> 
> ...


When you ran tweak_uninstall that deleted all the enhancements. No TWP, No NCID, No Alias's, No joe text editor, No Enhancements folder..., you get the picture.

You uninstalled joe, so that won't work, and vi is a little different. Yeah thats word different meaning it is a pain in the @%$#& to use and is nowhere near intuitive. It is on Every 'nix box in existence so you are guaranteed to be able to use it, if you know how to use it. It is an important skill to have for just such cases, so even if you fixed the problem you might want to go there anyway just to see how it works Check the wiki here for a link to a site that tells how to use vi on its most basic level.

Here is a clue as to why you couldn't run network.tcl. 

```
bash-2.02# tivosh network.tcl 
couldn't open "/hacks/mfs_network": read-only file system
```
Anytime you see *couldn't open ... read-only file system* it is a good bet that something failed because it could not write to a file. the soulution is you need to make the system read/write. Since you had run tweak you could have used the alias "rw", but when you did a tweak_uninstall all of those alias's went away. To make you system read write without the alias you need to at bash type: 

```
mount -o remount,rw /
```
When you are done make system read only again with 

```
mount -o remount,ro /
```


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

OrangeHair said:


> Having a conversation with myself here
> 
> So I took option 1 and it seemed to reinstall everything. Recreated the enhancements folder. Asked if TWP was already installed and I said yes (folder was still there) even though it wasn't working. Rebooted after install and still no TWP. Just had to type tivoweb to start it running because it works now.
> 
> ...


Getting internet access and reruniing tweak is the best, it gets the latest enhancements also.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Now that I reread your post I see that I also lead you astray a little bit by trying to run network.tcl after tweak had been uninstalled. DOH!!!!! Sorry about that. You might also want to check your author file and make sure that there is not a section that is used if zipper was freshly installed setting the tivo to a different ip. If it is there it will be set of from the rest of author with ######### and a note saying something like set by zipper and may be deleted. Go ahead and delete that if it is there.


----------



## OrangeHair (May 28, 2006)

EDIT: Fixed my probelm.

Ok, back in trouble here.

I was able to change the settings using TWP but the next day I lost network conneciton again. So I connect using the serial port and the settings are back to 192.168.2.8. I checked the author file and didn't see anything extra.

So I figure I'll try JWThiers suggestion and issue the tivosh network-uninstall.tcl command. It seems to work as does the tivosh network.tcl command. No text was displayed but it returned to the prompt with no errors. So now I check the mfs_network settings which are either blank (i.e. {}) or some wrong setting. So I edit using vi to the settings I stated earlier but still no network connection.

So my question is, how do I manually configure the network settings? I assumed it was by setting the mfs_network file. I forgot to change the properties back to read only before I rebooted. Would that affect things? Is there some other setting or service I need to alter?

EDIT: It is much easier to use the correct script which asks you what ip, etc. Much harder if not incorrect to edit mfs_network with vi or joe,

from wiki via JWThiers

cd /enhancements

tivosh net-status.tcl

If the parameters are not what you expected you can then type

sh net-launch.sh

and follow the instructions. Do yourself a favor and use static IP addresses and be sure to use one outside the range that your router uses for DHCP.

http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwik...g#Blank_entries_in_the_.22Now_Playing_List.22


----------

